# Archery Xtreme:  Harris County Bowhunting Opportunities Available!!!



## Mavren

Looking for a few members for the 2020-2021 season on this awesome Bow Only Property that produces P&Y and B&C bucks year after year. The reason: QDM for over 30 years and the utilization of the bow as the harvest tool. Bountiful food plots and feeding stations with plenty of minerals. Over 1,000 acres available to our members, this being part of a Co- Op management Property of over 4,700 contiguous acres with more than 400 acres planted in corn, soy beans, sorghrum, winter wheat and other commercial agricultural and farming practices. Good turkey numbers and shotguns ok for turkeys. Members pay $4,000.00 per year. Camping and lodging available with extra stipend. For general questions feel free to send me a PM.  For all other inquires please contact Dickie Fogal ("Mudcat") at 706-330-7121 or allenr2013@hotmail.com.


----------



## Mavren

Ttp


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Awesome! Shown us the booners..or pope and young's! Sounds like an opportunity


----------



## Mavren

Thanks Mexican Squeler!  Still having openings available.


----------



## z71mathewsman

Where is this property in Harris ?


----------



## Rashman

Is it pin/pin out, or private spots?


----------



## Mavren

Z71, it's in Pine Mountain.  Rashman, it's pin in and pin out.


----------



## Rashman

How many members? Does that include family such as spouse and kids? Just trying to understand number of potential people in woods


----------



## Mavren

We're going to max out at 9 members.  Currently, family members can hunt as a "guest."  We have certain guidelines for guest and exceptions for family members.  We're happy to cover the details with you over the phone or through PM if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Mavren

TTT


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man

Mavren said:


> A few good members needed for this awesome Bow Only Property that produces P&Y and B&C bucks year after year. The reason: QDM for over 25 years and the utilization of the bow as the harvest tool. Bountiful food plots and feeding stations with plenty of minerals. Over 1,000 acres available to our members, this being part of a Co- Op management Property of over 4,700 contiguous acres with more than 400 acres planted in corn, soy beans, sorghrum, winter wheat and other commercial agricultural and farming practices. Good turkey numbers and shotguns ok for turkeys. Members pay $3,000.00 per year. Camping and lodging available with extra stipend. For general questions feel free to send me a PM.  For all other inquires please contact Dickie Fogal ("Mudcat") at 706-330-7121 or pineprop@bellsouth.net.


Hi there Cuz!


----------



## Mavren

TTT


----------



## Mavren

TTT


----------



## Mavren

A few openings still available.


----------



## Flint Hunter

Mavren said:


> A few openings still available.


. 

Pm sent


----------



## Mavren

TTT


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Can you send me copy of the rules?
Very interested, johnsonstephent@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## South Man

openings for 2019? send me list of rules: scottsgr8outdrz@gmail.com 
Thank you


----------



## Dwane Williams

Any openings?


----------



## Mavren

Yep!  If you're interested, please call Dickie Fogal who's number is in the post or feel free to send me an email with any questions.  



Dwane Williams said:


> Any openings?


----------



## john milano

Mavren said:


> A few openings still available.


What town are you near


----------



## Mavren

Pine Mountain GA



john milano said:


> What town are you near


----------



## Mavren

TTT


----------



## Bdill1111

Openings still available???


----------



## Mavren

Yep! We're getting down to 1-2 more spots to fill.  Happy to go over any questions that you may have.



Bdill1111 said:


> Openings still available???


----------



## Hoyt66

any openings


----------



## Mavren

We're currently full for the 2019 year but keep us in mind next year as we may have an opening come available.



Hoyt66 said:


> any openings


----------



## Mavren

Mavren said:


> Looking for a few members for the 2020-2021 season on this awesome Bow Only Property that produces P&Y and B&C bucks year after year. The reason: QDM for over 30 years and the utilization of the bow as the harvest tool. Bountiful food plots and feeding stations with plenty of minerals. Over 1,000 acres available to our members, this being part of a Co- Op management Property of over 4,700 contiguous acres with more than 400 acres planted in corn, soy beans, sorghrum, winter wheat and other commercial agricultural and farming practices. Good turkey numbers and shotguns ok for turkeys. Members pay $4,000.00 per year. Camping and lodging available with extra stipend. For general questions feel free to send me a PM.  For all other inquires please contact Dickie Fogal ("Mudcat") at 706-330-7121 or allenr2013@hotmail.com.View attachment 936503View attachment 930856View attachment 930857View attachment 930858View attachment 930860View attachment 930861View attachment 930862View attachment 930859View attachment 937124View attachment 937120


ttt


----------



## Mavren

ttt


----------



## South Man

openings for 2021? send me rules and info thanks


----------



## Mavren

Hey South Man,

We will likely have openings this season although its a little too early to tell how many we'll have just yet.  Im out of town right now but when I get back ill send you a copy of our rules.


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Can you send me info on rules also? Pm sent with email address


----------

